# USB ports on HR10-250, are they useful?



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

Can the USB ports on the HR10-250 be used for anything now?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Not really. The USB ports are powered .... some folks have used it to power a cooling fan or lamp.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

THere are lots of things you can use the USB ports for. You can hack the unit using a killhdinitrd'd kernel and then activate the ethernet drivers to use the USB ports to connect the HDTivo to your home network. This allows you to communicate with the HDTivo from your PC via telnet, transfer files using any standard Windows FTP program, and transfer shows from the HDTivo to your PC as well as transfer programs from your PC to your HDTivo. Shows transferred to your PC can be processed and burned to DVD for playback in any standard desktop DVD player, although not in Hi-Def.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Not really. The USB ports are powered .... some folks have used it to power a cooling fan or lamp.


Doh! I didn't think of that...I could charge my cell phones!


----------

